# Trivia 5/23



## luckytrim (May 23, 2007)

trivia 5/23
DID YOU KNOW... 
FINLAND HAS MORE ISLANDS THAN ANY OTHER COUNTRY: 179,584 
1. Fill in the blank; 
Country star Jerry Reed's CB "handle" in the movie, "Smokey and the Bandit" was ________. 
2. What western U.S. city is sometimes referred to as the "Valley of 10,000 Buffets"? 
3. What "Melrose Place" cast member was dubbed leader of the "Bod Squad" according to "Wayne's World"? 
4. What country's food is featured at the "Elephant Jump" U.S. fast food outlets? 
5. Name the Country Superstar whose fried chicken franchise dreams went bankrupt in 1999. 
6. What year saw the release of the first edition of the Betty Crocker cookbook? 
7. What University counts Madonna as one of their most famous drop-outs? 
8. What's produced by the body's ceruminous glands? 
TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
The Soviet satellite, SPUTNIK I, was about the size of a softball. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.1. SNOWMAN
2. LAS VEGAS 
3. heather locklear 
4. THAILAND 
5. KENNY ROGERS 
6. 1950 
7.university of michigan 
8. ear wax 
CRAP !! 
Weighing 184 pounds and with a 22-inch diameter, the satellite was about the size of a beach ball. 
Launched on October 4, 1957, it's name is derived from a Russian word meaning "fellow traveler". 
SPUTNIK I stayed aloft for 92 days before burning up in the atmosphere.


----------



## StirBlue (May 23, 2007)

1. Fill in the blank; 
Country star Jerry Reed's CB "handle" in the movie, "Smokey and the Bandit" was ________. You tripped me up talking about that elephant in #4.  Didn't they have an elephant in that truck and Dom D.?  
2. What western U.S. city is sometimes referred to as the "Valley of 10,000 Buffets"? I got in trouble thinking about Houston's over weight population.
3. What "Melrose Place" cast member was dubbed leader of the "Bod Squad" according to "Wayne's World"? I never watched Melrose Place just Mod Squad.
4. What country's food is featured at the "Elephant Jump" U.S. fast food outlets? 
THAILAND?   
5. Name the Country Superstar whose fried chicken franchise dreams went bankrupt in 1999. 
I thought for sure it was Minnie Pearl.  
6. What year saw the release of the first edition of the Betty Crocker cookbook? 
I was okay with the 50's cookbook.  They were still using the 1st edition when I was in school.  There's no expiration date on that book.
7. What University counts Madonna as one of their most famous drop-outs? 
I went with New Jersey.  At least I was on the right side of the map! 
8. What's produced by the body's ceruminous glands? 
I was hoping it would be knowledge!  Again I was on the right body part. 
TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
The Soviet satellite, SPUTNIK I, was about the size of a softball. 
I was thinking about the size of computers in those days.  If it had been the size of a softball, in today's world they could make one the size of a marble!



.


----------



## luckytrim (May 24, 2007)

that truck was filled with COORS beer; at least that's the plot line in the original "Smokey"...........never saw the sequals.

I can't wait till the THAI franchise works it's way east!!
I have an old school chum in 'Frisco, and he's always mailing me his experiences there.

Minnie Pearl does Chicken ??
BRB...................


Well, I'l be tarred....................
*Minnie Pearl* was the stage name of Sarah Ophelia Colley Cannon........ 
In the late 1960s, Mrs. Cannon and African-American gospel singer Mahalia Jackson were convinced to allow their names to be associated with a chain of fried chicken restaurants in competition with Kentucky Fried Chicken by Nashville entrepreneur John Jay Hooker. At first the stock price of this venture soared; later it collapsed amid allegations of accounting irregularities and stock price manipulation. This affair was thoroughly investigated by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission. Mrs. Cannon and Ms. Jackson were found to have been completely uninvolved in any alleged wrongdoing, but were considerably embarrassed by the negative publicity surrounding their names. (A small number of these restaurants actually survived into the 1980s in the Middle Tennessee area; one Mahalia Jackson outlet still exists in North Nashville where it has considerable local fame, particularly among students of Tennessee State University.)


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 24, 2007)

Jerry Reed's handle in Smokey and the Bandit was Snowman, not Snowball. His dog's name was Fred... 

(Not that I've um... seen that movie too many times...)

John


----------



## luckytrim (May 24, 2007)

oops!
fingers were doing my thinking for me.........thx for the correction.........fixing it
LT
ps 
my favorite Jerry Reed scene involves motorcycles........


----------

